# Burps & spit up smell like yeast



## cc_mama (May 22, 2007)

7 day old ds(born at 42+5), ebf...last couple of days I've noticed his burps & spit up smell like yeast. I'm not having any breast issues. Ideas?


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Bella's smelt like that for a bit too! Just like yeast, or even a bit eggy. My theory is that it's the bacteria colonizing the gut. We did have a foremilk/hindmilk deal as well when my boobs got a bit enthusiastic, but got that sorted out and now we have lovely yellow poos and no more odd yeasty stuff. Give it a little time - it will most likely sort itself out - but if his poops start looking green, it might be worth block-feeding to see if that sorts it out.







xxx


----------

